# Aim



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

AFTER READING THIS ... Perhaps RealLivePlumber might want to change his ant. 

http://www.urinalfly.com/


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Fly in the Toilet 
When my friends hubby went to the men's room in the Schiphol Airport located in Amsterdam , he saw a fly and did his best to
'wash' it down the drain... but failed. He figured the fly had super glue foot pads!!!

Now he knows why it was there! 









[/URL]
 Who says you can't potty train a man?


----------

